

5-year-old hacks Xbox, now he's a Microsoft 'security researcher' - mcoliver
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9247465/5_year_old_hacks_Xbox_now_he_s_a_Microsoft_39_security_researcher_39_

======
mcoliver
Do they make the actual bug fix public? Seems to me that authentication with a
few space bar hits should be worth more than $50 and a few games.

~~~
georgemcbay
The write-up on this is terrible but he didn't actually authenticate account
access, he just bypassed the parental control system on an account that was
already authenticated; still somewhat wtf-worthy on Microsoft's part, but not
as scary as a layman's article of it makes it sound.

